# Question for a Kukri user//expert



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I purchased a 10 inch Jungle Kurki from Ex Ghurka Kukri House, feel like I got a good deal on the knife hell shipping cost more than it did. Anyways the knife came dull so long story short I've had it sharpened but I feel just feel like it should be sharper. Back in September I thought it was badass but I guess I'm having second thoughts about the edge. My pocket knives and my boot knive are sharp enough to shave hair off my arm but I don't think I can do that with the edge thats on my kukri. However, I had no problems just now turning a whole pork loin into pork chops by slicing and chopping. My questions is it possible to put a razor edge on a Kukri, and if so is it advisable. The purpose is an outdoors knife that will serve as a hatchet//large knife all in one in my kit and if fantasy land happens, a combat knife.


Also, is this a good brand? Most reviews seemed positive but I don't see it mentioned on the big knife forums like HI or Cold Steel is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The edge it can hold will be determined by the steel it's made from.
Also, most utility type blades use an edge angle that is more like an ax head, and less like a razor blade. It is intended to do rough cutting, not fine cutting.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The edge it can hold will be determined by the steel it's made from.
> Also, most utility type blades use an edge angle that is more like an ax head, and less like a razor blade. It is intended to do rough cutting, not fine cutting.


Thanks. I'm a bit of an OCD perfectionist and it drives me nuts when something isn't perfect. Right now the edge is as you described it, I do run the Chakmak up and down both sides after use though.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Get a Lansky sharpener It will bring it to razorsharp


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd only put a razor edge on a big blade like that if it was gonna e a defensive weapon only. Otherwise you will just dull it twice as fast when using it for its intended purposes. JM2C.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Thanks. I'm a bit of an OCD perfectionist and it drives me nuts when something isn't perfect. Right now the edge is as you described it, I do run the Chakmak up and down both sides after use though.


Unless you know the steel, and how well it can hold a fine edge, your quest for perfection can't be completed.
Using the chakmak is good. It will reduce burs between sharpening sessions, and extend the life of the edge.


----------

